# Thiago silva vs Sergio ramos



## mèuris (13 Novembre 2015)

Sfida tra i due difensori centrali che ritengo più completi, facendo un ragionamento complessivo basato sulle capacità difensive, atletiche e tecniche. Sono i due leader di due delle più forti squadre del pianeta. Nel doppio confronto Real-Psg,recentemente andato in scena, sono stati i migliori (specie all'andata) delle rispettive compagini.

Sergio Ramos è un giocatore a tutto tondo: rapido, forte di testa, tecnicamente dotato. A tutto ciò va aggiunto che segna molti gol, e che ne ha fatti di decisivi, per la conquista della "decima". Tendo,personalmente, a non considerarlo tra i primissimi dove però più conta, ovvero a livello strettamente difensivo. Sicuramente alcuni suoi picchi sono notevoli, ma a volte perde l'uomo con una facilità assurda, senza contare che parliamo di uno che prende tantissimi cartellini (ben 19 espulsioni, se non vado errato). Penso che non sia stata del tutto azzeccata la scelta di rimetterlo centrale, dopo che,in particolare con la Spagna, da terzino era su livelli altissimi (quel Sergio Ramos se la gioca con Lahm, quanto a completezza,secondo me). Parliamo comunque di uno tra i top nel ruolo,in ogni caso.

Thiago è altrettanto veloce, esplosivo, perfettamente a suo agio con la palla al piede, imperioso negli anticipi e perfetto nelle chiusure,oltre che molto ostico da superare 1 vs 1. Nell'ultimo anno e mezzo ha spento il cervello qualche volta di troppo, ma ha fornito anche prestazioni di tutto rispetto contro clienti non proprio facilissimi (vedasi il doppio confronto con Diego Costa e il Chelsea lo scorso anno, o quello con Cristiano Ronaldo delle scorse settimane). Per quanto riguarda,invece, la sua esperienza al Milan, penso non ci sia bisogno di parole. Mentre sul lato tecnico e di impostazione (che comunque, per un difensore, non è che un surplus, per quanto notevole, per come la vedo io) la differenza può non essere grandissima, difensivamente penso che non ci sia partita. Thiago è più pulito, negli interventi, e sbaglia meno,complessivamente. A mio parere (e qui so di rischiare di incorrere in pareri contrari)è il difensore centrale più forte degli ultimi 10 anni, dopo Nesta. Per adesso ha un palmarès un po'scarno, a livello internazionale, ma d'altronde, quello dipende anche dalle situazioni (calcistiche e non) in cui uno si trova,secondo me. In ogni caso, c'è ancora tempo(a partire da questa stagione),per lui.

Insomma, ho scelto loro perché li vedo abbastanza simili come caratteristiche, e perché penso che siano i migliori tra i difensori a tutto tondo attuali (e anche perché c'è già il topic con la top 5 dei centrali). Io sceglierei Thiago senza pensarci troppo, ma sono curioso di sapere la vostra


----------



## Jino (13 Novembre 2015)

Ramos da quando è arrivato Ancelotti ha fatto il definitivo salto di qualità, da un punto di vista mentale perchè su tutto il resto non era in discussione, ed è uno dei centrali più forti al mondo. Ma Silva, a mio avviso, è superiore perchè ha qualità addirittura maggiori.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Novembre 2015)

Ramos secondo me è sottovalutatissimo: veniva considerato prima un buon difensore, ma nulla di più perché aveva un'irruenza che lo portava a fare falli stupidi e inoltre spesso aveva dei cali di concentrazione assurdi nell'arco dei 90 minuti, cose che col passare degli anni ha eliminato e ora è senza dubbio uno dei centrali migliori al mondo. 
Però il Thiago che vidi negli anni al Milan era un vero e proprio muro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Novembre 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Mentre sul lato tecnico e di impostazione (che comunque, per un difensore, non è che un surplus, per quanto notevole, per come la vedo io)



T SIlva è più forte di S. Ramos... e anche di Nesta

NB un tifoso di una squadra che è stata a lungo al vertice mondiale grazie a giocatori come Maldini, Baresi, Tassotti, T Silva non capisco come possa ritenere un surplus il lato tecnico e l'impostazione, 
i fuoriclasse in attacco e a centrocampo a quei tempi gli avevano tante squadre, a noi la differenza l'ha fatta averli dietro


----------



## mèuris (13 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ramos secondo me è sottovalutatissimo: veniva considerato prima un buon difensore, ma nulla di più perché aveva un'irruenza che lo portava a fare falli stupidi e inoltre spesso aveva dei cali di concentrazione assurdi nell'arco dei 90 minuti, cose che col passare degli anni ha eliminato e ora è senza dubbio uno dei centrali migliori al mondo.
> Però il Thiago che vidi negli anni al Milan era un vero e proprio muro.



Sì,ha un po'limato quell'aspetto, ma è comunque uno che ogni tanto prend pe qualche giallo di troppo, oppure si addormenta. Detto questo,ripeto, come picchi secondo me resta tra i primissimi, questo sì.

Eh, Thiago al Milan era mostruoso...mi ricordo un Milan Bologna, dove riprese,con lo scatto, 15 metri a Mutarelki,mi pare, arrivando prima e prendendo fallo. Oppure un derby in cui annullò del tutto Eto'o, nel 2010. In realtà, anche dopo il passaggio al Psg, se uno esclude qualche cappellata incomprensibile (comunque più legata a aspetti mentali che tecnici o tattici) nei mesi passati, ha sempre mantenuto livelli di rendimento alti, salvo qualche periodo (fisiologico) di minor forma. E resta,secondo me, il più ostico tra i difensori da affrontare,per un attaccante.


----------



## mèuris (13 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> T SIlva è più forte di S. Ramos... e anche di Nesta
> 
> NB un tifoso di una squadra che è stata a lungo al vertice mondiale grazie a giocatori come Maldini, Baresi, Tassotti, T Silva non capisco come possa ritenere un surplus il lato tecnico e l'impostazione,
> i fuoriclasse in attacco e a centrocampo a quei tempi gli avevano tante squadre, a noi la differenza l'ha fatta averli dietro




"Surplus" non nel senso che sia qualcosa di puramente apprezzabile da un punto di vista estetico,oppure semplicemente un contorno, eh  solo che,per come la penso io, dato che parliamo di un centrale e non di un libero, il primo aspetto da considerare deve essere quello difensivo. Poi, tutto il resto, mi può portare a preferirlo ad un altro,questo sì. E sicuramente abbiamo una tradizione di difensori abili con la palla al piede,oltre che senza, il che è apprezzabile. Ma erano tutti grandi in primis in fase difensiva, alla quale poi aggiungevano un bagaglio più che notevole; almeno per quanto ho potuto vedere, dato che di Baresi, per dire,ho visto solo alcune partite intere o spezzoni individuali (anche se la sua fama è talmente grande, che non penso ci sia bisogno di vedere campionati interi, per sapere che era un grandissimo, sotto quel punto di vista)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Novembre 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> "Surplus" non nel senso che sia qualcosa di puramente apprezzabile da un punto di vista estetico,oppure semplicemente un contorno, eh  solo che,per come la penso io, dato che parliamo di un centrale e non di un libero, il primo aspetto da considerare deve essere quello difensivo. Poi, tutto il resto, mi può portare a preferirlo ad un altro,questo sì. E sicuramente abbiamo una tradizione di difensori abili con la palla al piede,oltre che senza, il che è apprezzabile. Ma erano tutti grandi in primis in fase difensiva, alla quale poi aggiungevano un bagaglio più che notevole; almeno per quanto ho potuto vedere, dato che di Baresi, per dire,ho visto solo alcune partite intere o spezzoni individuali (anche se la sua fama è talmente grande, che non penso ci sia bisogno di vedere campionati interi, per sapere che era un grandissimo, sotto quel punto di vista)



Se si contassero i minutaggi credo che Baresi e Maldini nella loro carriera siano stati più impegnati a svolgere azioni offensive che difensive


----------



## prebozzio (13 Novembre 2015)

Ramos è più giovane di Thiago Silva, è ad altissimi livelli da più di lui, ha vinto molto di più (una Champions praticamente da solo, e non parliamo delle nazionali...) e in generale ha avuto una carriera più continua.

Come picco direi Thiago Silva, ma come carriera senza dubbio Ramos.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Novembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ramos è più giovane di Thiago Silva, è ad altissimi livelli da più di lui, ha vinto molto di più (una Champions praticamente da solo, e non parliamo delle nazionali...) e in generale ha avuto una carriera più continua.
> 
> Come picco direi Thiago Silva, ma come carriera senza dubbio Ramos.



Esatto, ed è per questo che Ramos è un giocatore più GRANDE (non forte eh) di Thiagone.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Novembre 2015)

Onestamente in questo momento non c'è un centrale che sceglierei al posto di Thiago.


----------



## mèuris (13 Novembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ramos è più giovane di Thiago Silva, è ad altissimi livelli da più di lui, ha vinto molto di più (una Champions praticamente da solo, e non parliamo delle nazionali...) e in generale ha avuto una carriera più continua.
> 
> Come picco direi Thiago Silva, ma come carriera senza dubbio Ramos.



Va anche detto,secondo me, che, specie nel caso di un difensore centrale, il palmarès conta fino ad un certo punto, nel senso che ci vuole anche il giusto contesto. Senza contare che Thiago ha perso 4 anni di carriera: i due in cui stava poco bene (tanto che poi gli hanno riscontrato la tubercolosi) e gli altri due che ha dovuto passare in Brasile, ricominciando da capo per poter riconquistarsi la possibilità di andare in Europa. Più,addirittura, i 6 mesi di soli allenamenti al Milan. E, per tornare alle vittorie, ha giocato, a differenza di Ramos, solo un mondiale (nel 2010 inspiegabilmente gli fu preferito Juan, da Dunga), in cui, obiettivamente, giocava in un Brasile molto meno forte della Spagna 2008-12 ( ciò non toglie che,effettivamente, non dovesse commettere la sciocchezza di farsi ammonire, saltando la semifinale). 

Ramos ha avuto molto peso nella champions del Real, senz'altro,segnando tanto e quando contava.Però, come detto sopra, sebbene li abbia scelti per la loro completezza in tutte le fasi del gioco, l'aspetto preminente deve restare quello difensivo (se poi uno segna meglio,ci mancherebbe). E qui,anche a livello di continuità, ho dubbi che Ramos sia stato,fino ad oggi, migliore rispetto a Thiago. Con questo non voglio nulla togliere a Ramos,eh, ma penso che le vittorie vogliano dire fino ad un certo punto. O che,perlomeno, il tutto vada contestualizzato, sia per chi, come Ramos, ha vinto tanto che per chi,come Thiago,ha vinto meno (giocare in squadre che ti consentano di giocare con regolarità semifinali di champions o competizioni internazionali,ecc)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Novembre 2015)

Sergio Ramos è un gran difensore ma Thiago Silva gli è superiore in praticamente tutti i fondamentali.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Novembre 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Va anche detto,secondo me, che, specie nel caso di un difensore centrale, il palmarès conta fino ad un certo punto, nel senso che ci vuole anche il giusto contesto. Senza contare che Thiago ha perso 4 anni di carriera: i due in cui stava poco bene (tanto che poi gli hanno riscontrato la tubercolosi) e gli altri due che ha dovuto passare in Brasile, ricominciando da capo per poter riconquistarsi la possibilità di andare in Europa. Più,addirittura, i 6 mesi di soli allenamenti al Milan. E, per tornare alle vittorie, ha giocato, a differenza di Ramos, solo un mondiale (nel 2010 inspiegabilmente gli fu preferito Juan, da Dunga), in cui, obiettivamente, giocava in un Brasile molto meno forte della Spagna 2008-12 ( ciò non toglie che,effettivamente, non dovesse commettere la sciocchezza di farsi ammonire, saltando la semifinale).
> 
> Ramos ha avuto molto peso nella champions del Real, senz'altro,segnando tanto e quando contava.Però, come detto sopra, sebbene li abbia scelti per la loro completezza in tutte le fasi del gioco, l'aspetto preminente deve restare quello difensivo (se poi uno segna meglio,ci mancherebbe). E qui,anche a livello di continuità, ho dubbi che Ramos sia stato,fino ad oggi, migliore rispetto a Thiago. Con questo non voglio nulla togliere a Ramos,eh, ma penso che le vittorie vogliano dire fino ad un certo punto. O che,perlomeno, il tutto vada contestualizzato, sia per chi, come Ramos, ha vinto tanto che per chi,come Thiago,ha vinto meno (giocare in squadre che ti consentano di giocare con regolarità semifinali di champions o competizioni internazionali,ecc)


Sono d'accordo con quello che dici.
Io istintivamente e affettivamente non preferisco Ramos a Thiago Silva.
La carriera di Thiago, però, di fatto si è sviluppata tra un Milan non più Milan, un PSG che domina in patria ma che in Europa non lascia ancora grandi tracce e una nazionale che non vince niente. 
E non riesco a non dare peso a tutto questo, perché ogni disattenzione di Ramos in Liga viene amplificata in quanto può costare la vittoria del campionato, mentre un liscio di Thiago contro un Bastia o un Tolosa non cambia niente.
Non riesco a non dare peso neanche al fatto che Ramos è al top da 10 anni, che non ne ha ancora 30 e che continua a migliorare.


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ramos è più giovane di Thiago Silva, è ad altissimi livelli da più di lui, ha vinto molto di più (una Champions praticamente da solo, e non parliamo delle nazionali...) e in generale ha avuto una carriera più continua.
> 
> Come picco direi Thiago Silva, ma come carriera senza dubbio Ramos.



Anche se c'è da dire che Ramos fino a qualche anno fa è sempre stato in discussione a Madrid, per comportamenti ed atteggiamenti in campo e fuori (il giocatore più espulso della storia del Madrid) tanto da esser vicino alla cessione in svariate circostanze. 

Sicuramente hai ragione quando dici che gioca ad altissimi livelli da tanti tanti anni, ma intesi come giocare nel Real Madrid, perchè se andiamo ad analizzare nello specifico il rendimento a mio avviso solamente dalla gestione Ancelotti in poi ha fatto il definitivo salto di qualità tale da definirlo uno dei centrali più forti e completi al mondo.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche se c'è da dire che Ramos fino a qualche anno fa è sempre stato in discussione a Madrid, per comportamenti ed atteggiamenti in campo e fuori (il giocatore più espulso della storia del Madrid) tanto da esser vicino alla cessione in svariate circostanze.
> 
> Sicuramente hai ragione quando dici che gioca ad altissimi livelli da tanti tanti anni, ma intesi come giocare nel Real Madrid, perchè se andiamo ad analizzare nello specifico il rendimento a mio avviso solamente dalla gestione Ancelotti in poi ha fatto il definitivo salto di qualità tale da definirlo uno dei centrali più forti e completi al mondo.


Vero.
Ma dall'altra parte, ha 130 presenze nella nazionale che ha vinto due Europei e un Mondiale.
E' al terzo posto, a sole 3 presenze da Xavi che è secondo. E queste cose rinsaldano il "mito" dei calciatori negli anni.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Novembre 2015)

Per me ramoscello non rientra manco tra i primi 5. Un difensore deve saper difendere e lui ha delle sviste a volte clamorose. Centrali come Godin, Hummels ecc.. li ritengo superiori a lui, di Thiago non ne parliamo


----------



## kolao95 (14 Novembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Per me ramoscello non rientra manco tra i primi 5. Un difensore deve saper difendere e lui ha delle sviste a volte clamorose. Centrali come Godin, Hummels ecc.. li ritengo superiori a lui, di Thiago non ne parliamo



Hummels superiore a Ramos in che sport?


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Hummels superiore a Ramos in che sport?



In quello in cui il tedesco ha vinto da protagonista un mondiale nel 2014 con due gol segnati di cui uno decisivo


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sergio Ramos è un gran difensore ma Thiago Silva gli è superiore in praticamente tutti i fondamentali.



forse sul colpo di testa ramos è un po superiore ma sono d'accordo

p.s. colpo di testa inteso in tutti i sensi


----------



## kolao95 (14 Novembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> In quello in cui il tedesco ha vinto da protagonista un mondiale nel 2014 con due gol segnati di cui uno decisivo



A parte che non mi riferivo ai trofei, ma se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta vuoi davvero confrontare il palmares di Hummels con quello di uno che ha vinto due europei, un mondiale, una champions più svariati titoli nazionali tutti da titolare? Dai, su..


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Novembre 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Sfida tra i due difensori centrali che ritengo più completi, facendo un ragionamento complessivo basato sulle capacità difensive, atletiche e tecniche. Sono i due leader di due delle più forti squadre del pianeta. Nel doppio confronto Real-Psg,recentemente andato in scena, sono stati i migliori (specie all'andata) delle rispettive compagini.
> 
> Sergio Ramos è un giocatore a tutto tondo: rapido, forte di testa, tecnicamente dotato. A tutto ciò va aggiunto che segna molti gol, e che ne ha fatti di decisivi, per la conquista della "decima". Tendo,personalmente, a non considerarlo tra i primissimi dove però più conta, ovvero a livello strettamente difensivo. Sicuramente alcuni suoi picchi sono notevoli, ma a volte perde l'uomo con una facilità assurda, senza contare che parliamo di uno che prende tantissimi cartellini (ben 19 espulsioni, se non vado errato). Penso che non sia stata del tutto azzeccata la scelta di rimetterlo centrale, dopo che,in particolare con la Spagna, da terzino era su livelli altissimi (quel Sergio Ramos se la gioca con Lahm, quanto a completezza,secondo me). Parliamo comunque di uno tra i top nel ruolo,in ogni caso.
> 
> ...



Questa scelta per me è davvero ardua perché li adoro entrambi, ma se proprio devo esprimermi dico Thiago per i livelli impressionanti al Milan. Ma ad avercelo un Ramos, è indiscutibilmente uno dei top ruolo al mondo, ora come ora.


----------



## Torros (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ramos non vale Silva. Silva è fuori dal mondo, oggi ha fatto una partita assurda. Giocatore assolutamente fuori dall'ordinario, non c'è nessun centrale che gli si avvicini lontanamente. E' assurdo nell'uno contro uno e negli anticipi, per non parlare delle scivolate. Dicevo Marquinihos che gli si può avvicinare, ma deve mangiare tanta di quella pagnotta, ma tanta tanta. Silva penso che sia l'unico centrale al mondo, che farebbe bella figura anche senza la protezione del centrocampo, perché oggi il Psg contro il Marsiglia ha veramente fatto ridere a centrocampo e non solo, senza Verratti perdono tutti il punto di riferimento.

Ps: Ramos non è un grande difensore per me, buono ma non di più. io guardo il Real quasi sempre e non da mai l'impressione di sicurezza. Poi è sicuramente da considerare un campione per quanto è stato decisivo, ma come difensore puro non vale assolutamente Silva, non gli si avvicina proprio.


----------



## Torros (8 Febbraio 2016)

Io non ho mai visto nulla di simile nemmeno negli anni 90, ed è l'ennesima prestazione che mi lascia di stucco. Peccato che non sarà mai riconosciuto per quello che è veramente a causa del palmares. Io l'unico che ritengo più forte di Silva tra quelli che ho visto è Baresi, che cmq non era cosi pulito e tecnico.


----------



## Eziomare (4 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai visto nulla di simile nemmeno negli anni 90, ed è l'ennesima prestazione che mi lascia di stucco. Peccato che non sarà mai riconosciuto per quello che è veramente a causa del palmares. Io l'unico che ritengo più forte di Silva tra quelli che ho visto è Baresi, che cmq non era cosi pulito e tecnico.



Con il rispetto dovuto, secondo me non sai di cosa parli: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKQUcjizTIQ


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

Come difensore Silva tutta la vita, ma senza nemmeno pensarci e badate bene che io amo Ramos. Come uomo squadra, carisma, palle, colpo di testa Ramos. Sergio ogni tanto si perde via, ma è una bestia. Primo Silva e secondo Ramos. Si parla comunque di due top.


----------



## Torros (7 Aprile 2016)

ma come si fa ad avere dubbi su Silva? Ma che difensore è? è talmente forte che fa sembrare anche Luiz buono, che cmq oggi per me non ha giocato male nonostante quello che hanno detto i telecronisti, sul gol di De Bruyne poteva poco.

Aurier che non aveva mai giocato da un mese non era da schierare. Peccato il Paris molto sfortunato, ma al ritorno il City se gioca cosi ne prende 4.. e non ci sarà Luiz ma Marquinhos


----------

